# The Havtohavit store: helping rescue!



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

HRI now has www.havtohavit.com store where you can buy your Cris Cristensen products and other wonderful things for your dogs, and a portion of your purchase benefits the dogs in rescue.

One of the products I have been reading a lot of great things about is the new Wooden Pin Brush...I need to order one as the pin brushes do seem to pull a bit...this one works wonders on the havanese coats!

Use the Chris Christensen Wooden Pin Brush to safely and gently detangle hair. The wooden pins delicately separate the tangle from the rest of the hair, and gently loosen by drawing individual hairs upward and out to the side and away from the knot. Unlike other dog brushes, this wooden pin brush eliminates painful pulling of individual hair follicles that can cause damage or breakage. The 100 percent static free wooden pins utilize the natural oils to polish the hair by distributing sebum and or applied oils through the dogs coat.

Pin Length - 20mm
Total brush length - 7 1/2"


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Havtohavit bonus for entering the quilt drawing before July 18*

Every year the quilt drawing draws major crowds at nationals...and they get overwhelmed (in a good way) with people wishing to enter the drawing. This year we thought we would help them out by offering an incentive to get your entries in early...by July 18. One lucky person will win the gift certificate pictured below!

You can either use paypal or send your check in, see details at
www.havaneserescue.com, go to quilts!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Two important links...*

For the havtohavit store: www.havtohavit.com

To enter the drawing:
http://www.havaneserescue.com/index...-drawing&catid=87:quilt-project&Itemid=200034

This link will take you right there!

Did you know over 50 dogs have come to HRI already this year! Think of all those happy pups who have a new leash on life!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh guy - you REALLY have to check out the store. I just purchased a T-shirt that is SO STINKIN CUTE I can barely handle it. It has a big beautiful black and white Hav on the front, and the back is the back of the Hav - with her beautiful tail and feet pads. And I got a great Baseball cap - with the gorgeous havanese on it. I just love the stuff!!!! l


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just ordered the T-shirt-Looks like my Miss Paige. And Mr Roman ordered the Tote bag and then a bunch of goodies (toys) to put in it for the HRI Auction which will be held at the HRI Reception on Thursday night at Nationals. He wants to go back and order some treats to add to the bag-I think he figures mom will give in and get him something for being such a good guy.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pat tell Mr. Roman that Riley & Monte are hoping mom wins the tote full of goodies to bring home to them.

I also can not wait to see the HRI booth at National with the Quilts hanging and all the goodies you can buy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great items. I looked through them all and making my shopping list.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great idea, Linda!

That tee is really cute, Laurie! I love those illustrations of Havs.

Leeann you need to get this t-shirt...... LOL

View attachment 24096


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> HRI now has www.havtohavit.com store where you can buy your Cris Cristensen products and other wonderful things for your dogs, and a portion of your purchase benefits the dogs in rescue.
> 
> One of the products I have been reading a lot of great things about is the new Wooden Pin Brush...I need to order one as the pin brushes do seem to pull a bit...this one works wonders on the havanese coats!
> 
> ...


What a great site! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Great idea, Linda!
> 
> That tee is really cute, Laurie! I love those illustrations of Havs.
> 
> ...


LOL Marj. I think me and Jane could share that one.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love that cone shirt.....where is that at? I need it for work! Seriously!

By the way--I spotted that cute hav Laurie mentioned on there too and thought it looked like my Quince! Gotta get me one!:thumb:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*That's Baby Daisy...*

Isn't she adorable? You should have seen her initial photo though, good grief, she was terrified and there was a light sort of gone "out" of her eyes...

A few weeks into rescue, and you could see it was back "on", as she begin to be treated with love and respect...and her heart opened back up again.

She is the reason we all make these quilts or are involved in rescue. Think that your efforts have "saved" this little gal and the rest that came in with her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Great idea, Linda!
> 
> That tee is really cute, Laurie! I love those illustrations of Havs.
> 
> ...


We gave DH that shirt for Father's Day!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*They should use it as an ad for the shirt...*

Good looking guy and two great dogs...what a picture! Every hav-dad needs one...surely to start a conversation!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Julie, I was confused...*

You were meaning the dog in the tshirt! I was thinking you meant the cute little dog in the hri ad, the little foster puppy Daisy who also sort of looks a bit like Quincy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, that is such a cute picture !!!! Lil' Murph is getting to be such a big boy. My DH needs that T-shirt too.

P.S. Our walls are the same color.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Sharlene, Kim has the same color as my 1/2 bath and Dale has a fabric that I also have. Too funny!

The shirt cracks people up, he loved it! Murphy is still less than 7 pounds, he's just got tons of hair!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Murphy looks huge!*

Everyone says Riki is fat, he just has very very thick coat. And since poor Daisy is shaved like a Lowchen, you can see how incredibly tiny they are under that coat!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*A message from Stacey De Joseph about photos of havtohavit*

Since you are active on the Havanese Forum list I was hoping that you could ask for any photos of Havanese that also have included in the photo something they purchased from our store - a toy, bed, shirt or whatever. I'm working to try and get Havie photos to go into our product pages. Thus far I've only been able to get 5. People really like seeing the photos and it makes the item seem so much more personal. If they could send them to [email protected] it would be fantastic.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Scooter's Family*

They would love to use your adorable photo for the website, please send it in to the above address. It is so adorable. The dogs eyes are right at the camera!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Check out the latest ad, featuring Forum Four Seasons...*

To see the complete ad with details about each of these wonderful squares, please click on the following link:

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/071609/news.html


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> They would love to use your adorable photo for the website, please send it in to the above address. It is so adorable. The dogs eyes are right at the camera!


Linda-Not sure which photo you meant so I sent my avatar and the one where DH has the "cone" shirt on with both dogs.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just received the (havtohavit) tote bag today. It is SOOO cute. Now my pups have their very own travel bag.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine have a bag too, I love having one that's just for their stuff.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver loves the Babble Ball from the Havtohavit store


----------

